# Turn signal stalk for OBC



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> What's interesting though is how they list it as w/ and w/o air con. So, those equipped with air-con have the temp sensor? *


Hmm, did the car you worked on in SG have knob HVAC or auto? It would make sense for the auto AC to require the ext temp sensor for something that the knob one doesn't have.


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

Ausfahrt said:


> *I got the part the other day:thumbup: But how do I know I have the temp sensor??? Where is it located?? I'm going to install this weekend.  *


Sup, bro? 

I think the temp sensor is located underneath the front bumper under the car. I saw something peculiar sitting there when I was installing my CAI. It was protruding out from underneath and was connected by a wire running up towards the engine compartment. Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## Pat325i (Jul 17, 2002)

i have been sucessful @ getting the obc function on a non obc car ... IM if you have any ?'s


E40sixfsu


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Pat325i said:


> *i have been sucessful @ getting the obc function on a non obc car ... IM if you have any ?'s
> 
> E40sixfsu *


I think its been determined that the stalk is all that's needed. What we need to know is what function specifically we have to ask to be enabled in DIS/MoDiC by the dealer...

I should be getting my stalk this week.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I think its been determined that the stalk is all that's needed. What we need to know is what function specifically we have to ask to be enabled in DIS/MoDiC by the dealer...
> 
> I should be getting my stalk this week. *


Save the install for TS 5.0!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Save the install for TS 5.0!  *


Unless you can have a tech show up with a DIS computer, I don't think so.

So any of you local guys in very good with your SA or tech? I need to find a place that'll turn this thing on for me without asking stupid questions or charging me arm+leg.

Maybe I could just say I've always had it and it stopped working... :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Does B&M have the DIS/MODIC???  If so, I will get the stalk too.

And since this retrofit involves removing the airbag and steering wheel, I can help! :angel:



The HACK said:


> *Save the install for TS 5.0!  *


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> And since this retrofit involves removing the airbag and steering wheel, I can help! :angel: *


It does? Damn, could you come over and help me?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hrm, I am pretty sure that New Century BMW can do it for *free*. I have requested a little things to be re-programmed without be charged the labour. I know a couple of techs there...



Kaz said:


> *Unless you can have a tech show up with a DIS computer, I don't think so.
> 
> So any of you local guys in very good with your SA or tech? I need to find a place that'll turn this thing on for me without asking stupid questions or charging me arm+leg.
> 
> Maybe I could just say I've always had it and it stopped working... :eeps: :eeps:  *


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Hrm, I am pretty sure that New Century BMW can do it for *free*. I have requested a little things to be re-programmed without be charged the labour. I know a couple of techs there... *


They charged me $45 to activate the alarm...


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

*I finally got it programed today with the DIS*

I went to County Line BMW in CT. It took them 15 minutes to reprogram my computer. Everything works Temp, MPG, MPH, Etc....it's not worth the $300.00 when you order your car. They hooked it up to the DIS and looked in the turn signal menu and reprogramed it, that easy. If anybody in NY want any help let me know.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Killer Junior said:


> *Sup, bro?
> 
> I think the temp sensor is located underneath the front bumper under the car. I saw something peculiar sitting there when I was installing my CAI. It was protruding out from underneath and was connected by a wire running up towards the engine compartment. Then again, I could be wrong. *


What's up eddie? So you in Cali? Yeah I saw it when I took out my fog lights. Thanks. I dont know if I'm going to do the ACC/HVAC retrofit. People want to much for them. Hey if you see any for sale let me know. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: I finally got it programed today with the DIS*



Ausfahrt said:


> *I went to County Line BMW in CT. It took them 15 minutes to reprogram my computer. Everything works Temp, MPG, MPH, Etc....it's not worth the $300.00 when you order your car. They hooked it up to the DIS and looked in the turn signal menu and reprogramed it, that easy. If anybody in NY want any help let me know.    *


Very, very cool. I bought the trip computer stalk while I was in Germany but haven't installed it yet. I'm glad that it was so easy-- i live in the NY area, so I'll also take my car to County Line. How much did they charge you?

I can't wait for Uwe Ross to come out w/ his "BMW-COM" similar to his VAG-COM software so that we can do all of this stuff ourselves!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Well, I don't have it active yet but I've now joined the "$70 OBC" club. :thumbup: Installation is pretty straightforward, and is only a handful more steps than putting on the M3 wheel.

On US-spec cars, as long as you have the IHKA (auto A/C) this is a install-stalk-only-and-program proposition.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: I finally got it programed today with the DIS*



robg said:


> *Very, very cool. I bought the trip computer stalk while I was in Germany but haven't installed it yet. I'm glad that it was so easy-- i live in the NY area, so I'll also take my car to County Line. How much did they charge you?
> 
> I can't wait for Uwe Ross to come out w/ his "BMW-COM" similar to his VAG-COM software so that we can do all of this stuff ourselves! *


Dont have the dealership install it. It will cost you more than what it's worth. If you need help installing the stalk let me know and I'll give ya a hand. Yeah it cost $62.00 and some change. They said it cost $60.00 to hook up on the DIS. I think the rest is just tax. Those guys are great. The mechanic who program it to may car, his name is Americo. They let me watch while he went through the menus on the DIS.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

And BMW charges $220 for the option? :tsk: 

Good job guys!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *And BMW charges $220 for the option? :tsk:
> *


$220? Its $275 invoice / $300 retail.

With this, I'll have everything I actually wanted out of ZPP except for tilt-down right mirror (which requires power seats which I don't want).


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Unless you can have a tech show up with a DIS computer, I don't think so.
> 
> So any of you local guys in very good with your SA or tech? I need to find a place that'll turn this thing on for me without asking stupid questions or charging me arm+leg.
> 
> Maybe I could just say I've always had it and it stopped working... :eeps: :eeps:  *


Kaz, go to Center BMW (I know, I know, it is out of the way for you) and ask to speak with Chris Previtere (my SA) or Jack the shop foreman. They are awesome and will help you out without charging an arm and a leg.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *$220? Its $275 invoice / $300 retail.
> 
> With this, I'll have everything I actually wanted out of ZPP except for tilt-down right mirror (which requires power seats which I don't want).  *


Kaz-

I've always wanted that mirror tilt down as well. I have a sneaking suspision that this can also be programmed via the DIS or MoDIC-- even w/o power seats. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Ausfahrt-

Thanks. I'll try them-- I'm comfortable installing it myself I think. $60 is still a little steep for 15 minutes of time-- but atleast they let you watch!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Vince-

A lot of BMW's options really are outrageously priced. The trip computer especially. All BMW has to do is include an extra button-- probably costs them about 2 cents extra.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> *Kaz-
> 
> I've always wanted that mirror tilt down as well. I have a sneaking suspision that this can also be programmed via the DIS or MoDIC-- even w/o power seats. Anyone know for sure? *


I *think* this function uses the seat/mirror memory module to return the mirror back to its original position after the tilt-down is disengaged, thus not possible without power seats.

Now, I could be wrong, as I guess it would be possible for the GM V to fully control this function.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Hey Ausfahrt, isn't your roof box pointed in the wrong direction (back/front switched around)? Isn't the lower profile edge supposed to be up front to be more aerodynamic? :dunno:  :dunno:  That's the way it is in the E46 accessory catalog...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Hey Ausfahrt, isn't your roof box pointed in the wrong direction (back/front switched around)? Isn't the lower profile edge supposed to be up front to be more aerodynamic? :dunno:  :dunno:  That's the way it is in the E46 accessory catalog... *


Hmm.. maybe he wanted to generate lift? :dunno:

kinda reminds me of a wing the way it's oriented....


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *Hey Ausfahrt, isn't your roof box pointed in the wrong direction (back/front switched around)? Isn't the lower profile edge supposed to be up front to be more aerodynamic? :dunno:  :dunno:  That's the way it is in the E46 accessory catalog... *





doeboy said:


> *Hmm.. maybe he wanted to generate lift?
> 
> kinda reminds me of a wing the way it's oriented.... *


doeboy: Thule roof top carriers if you look closely isn't designed to generate lift. :tsk: :tsk:

Raffi: Yeah, if I bought the one from the BMW accessory catolog. The one you are refering to from the catolog is all silver, mine is silver and black on the bottom, the only one BMW is selling with black bottom is with a white top. Thule isn't designed like the one BMW is selling. Here is a pic. :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Ausfahrt said:


> *doeboy: Thule roof top carriers if you look closely isn't designed to generate lift. :tsk: :tsk:
> 
> Raffi: Yeah, if I bought the one from the BMW accessory catolog. The one you are refering to from the catolog is all silver mine is silver and black on the bottom, the only one BMW is selling with black bottom is with a white top. Thule isn't designed like the one BMW is selling. Here is a pic. :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: *


Another one.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Ausfahrt said:


> *Another one. *


Second to last:tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Ausfahrt said:


> *Second to last:tsk: :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: *


Last one. Want another Picture????????????


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Ausfahrt said:


> *doeboy: Thule roof top carriers if you look closely isn't designed to generate lift. :tsk: :tsk:
> *


Ausfahrt... I meant no disrespect there.... just that from the angle in that particular pic... it looked like the shape of an aircraft wing....

obviously I know nothing of rooftop carriers...  was just making an observation....

BTW.... nice rims.... what kind are they?


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Ausfahrt... I meant no disrespect there.... just that from the angle in that particular pic... it looked like the shape of an aircraft wing....
> 
> obviously I know nothing of rooftop carriers...  was just making an observation....
> 
> BTW.... nice rims.... what kind are they? *


No problem :thumbup: Here's the original Pic. Sorry this is the last one. I dont know how to attach multiple pics on one post.:thumbup: Breyton Magics. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Ausfahrt said:


> *doeboy: Thule roof top carriers if you look closely isn't designed to generate lift. :tsk: :tsk:
> 
> Raffi: Yeah, if I bought the one from the BMW accessory catolog. The one you are refering to from the catolog is all silver, mine is silver and black on the bottom, the only one BMW is selling with black bottom is with a white top. Thule isn't designed like the one BMW is selling. Here is a pic. :tsk: :tsk: :tsk: *


Makes sense with the side pic. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Ausfahrt said:


> *No problem :thumbup: Here's the original Pic. Sorry this is the last one. I dont know how to attach multiple pics on one post.:thumbup: Breyton Magics. :thumbup: *


Ausfahrt: great looking Touring! The Breytons look very cool on Titan Silver.

How much is your iT lowered, and what did you lower it with? Just curious.

Patrick


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

Ausfahrt said:


> *What's up eddie? So you in Cali? Yeah I saw it when I took out my fog lights. Thanks. I dont know if I'm going to do the ACC/HVAC retrofit. People want to much for them. Hey if you see any for sale let me know. :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Yeah, I'm in sunny (rainy as hell lately) Cali right now. Get with member _robg_. He might be willing to sell you his HVAC unit. The Grocery Getter is looking tight, amigo. :thumbup: Although with that Thule carrier on top, you're nothing more than a glamorized Griswald on the way to Wally World!!! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: j/k


----------



## __TD__ (Mar 20, 2002)

What I find amazing is how everyone still gets worked up over these upgrades when some models have had these functions since their inception as standard equipment for over a decade. Wonder what this says about 3 series clientele.

 Razzmatazz

7 more to go


----------



## Killer Junior (Dec 21, 2002)

Razzmatazz said:


> *
> 
> What I find amazing is how everyone still gets worked up over these upgrades when some models have had these functions since their inception as standard equipment for over a decade. Wonder what this says about 3 series clientele.
> 
> ...


Guess it says we're a bunch of cheap bastards! Lighten up, bro. It's all in the joy of modding and upgrading, Mr. Scrooge. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Killer Junior said:


> *Yeah, I'm in sunny (rainy as hell lately) Cali right now. Get with member robg. He might be willing to sell you his HVAC unit. The Grocery Getter is looking tight, amigo. :thumbup: Although with that Thule carrier on top, you're nothing more than a glamorized Griswald on the way to Wally World!!! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: j/k  *


So your in SoCal.:flipoff: Your so cheap you'd buy coal and wait for it to turn into a diamond.:flipoff: :lmao: Hey there's nothing wrong with being frugile. Anyway's I really like the rims your going to be putting on your ride.:lmao: J/K dude....


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Killer Junior said:


> *Guess it says we're a bunch of cheap bastards! Lighten up, bro. It's all in the joy of modding and upgrading, Mr. Scrooge. Merry Christmas! *


Don't worry about Razz. When he posts as his real self, he is a lot easier to deal with.

Patrick


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

so the obc stalk install is pretty straightforward? i've been thinking about this mod for awhile... 70 for the stalk eh? while none of the local dealers will reprogram for free, if i go visit my folks there is a dealer that will do it for free for me... i guess it's time to call some dealers for some prices... unless anyone here can suggest a dealer to order from for the best price...


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

eugeneDC/TX said:


> *so the obc stalk install is pretty straightforward? i've been thinking about this mod for awhile... 70 for the stalk eh? while none of the local dealers will reprogram for free, if i go visit my folks there is a dealer that will do it for free for me... i guess it's time to call some dealers for some prices... unless anyone here can suggest a dealer to order from for the best price... *


Call Pacific BMW it's 54.00 and some change.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Don't worry about Razz. When he posts as his real self, he is a lot easier to deal with.
> 
> Patrick *


and who would that be?

:angel:


----------

